# Dru's Berenshar Maps



## WizarDru (May 6, 2010)

So since starting my 4e campaign last year, I've been on something of a tear with regards to maps.  I figured I should share them here, in case folks find them interesting or usable.

First up is the City of Northwatch, home to Berenshar's famed Knight-Mage order.  Though the order predates the new Star Wars trilogy (the campaign is new, the setting is not), the Knight-Mages have a lot in common with the Jedi Order.  The town itself has risen around the king's Knight-Mages and their famed Tower.  A small, tightly-packed town it has low walls (in comparison to other cities in Berenshar, at least) only 15 feet high.  A thriving river trade has blossomed here, as has Northwatch as a trade-stop between the Riftlands and Samaran City-States.  People along Berenshar's Northern Coast know that pirates rarely dare to attack due to the possibility of sudden and swift reprisal from the order.


----------



## WizarDru (May 6, 2010)

Next up:  The fortress of the Stormwrack Corsairs on the Isle of Dread.  Allied with a group known as the Cruel Wizards, the Corsairs were aiding them in terrible experiments in mind control and energy manipulation.  Our heroes, members of the valiant Arbok Guard, managed to free their prisoners, sabotage their experimental device and escape.

By stealing their dwarven-built SUBMARINE.


----------



## WizarDru (May 6, 2010)

Next up and last for today is the main map of the Temple of Vergan, also located on the Isle of Dread.  Once a thriving temple on the Island more than thousand years ago, it was corrupted by false worshippers of Vergan, practicing dark magics in the name of the god who was (at that time) cast out of the Pantheon of the Watchers Above.  Eventually they were destroyed by their own wickedness.  More recently, the Cruel Wizards have been excavating the temple using undead servants, in search of artifacts to help their experiments.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 6, 2010)

Nice work - glad to more CC3 users sharing their maps!


----------



## Ebonyr (May 7, 2010)

Great maps and storyline. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WizarDru (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, all.

Next up is a map for the players.  While on the Isle of Dread, which is in fact a demi-plane that shifts between the Prime and the Feywild, the players encountered the People of Grandmother Squirrel.  A humble tribe of fisherfolk sheltered from the islands many threats (such as the Thunderwalkers) by an Aspect of the Elder Sidhe, Diomed.  

Their Shaman ThreeLeg, named for his crutch, provides the players with a map of their environs.  Meant to be a crude map etched on papyrus or leather.


----------



## WizarDru (May 7, 2010)

You've seen the home of the famed Knight-Mages...but our heroes hail from a different order, one who considers them esteemed rivals.  That would be the King's own Arbok Guard, named for Berenshar's greatest hero during the Ill War, some 1100 years ago.  Formed shortly after the ending of the Dread War a little over 100 years ago, the ArbokGuard are like a free-roaming, monster-hunting militia.  Where the Knight-Mages always travel alone or in pairs (master and squire), Guardsmen always travel in groups of four to six.  They are the Texas Rangers to the Knight-Mage's Jedi, tasked with hunting the aberrations left behind from the Dread War.

While the Knight-Mages believe in training in the field with an experienced member, the Guard trains it's members at Arbok Avignon...once a mighty castle estate and now (through powerful magic) a small island chain north of the mainland.  Here the ArbokGuard train and prepare for field duty...and sometimes return for rest.  The secret few outside the guard know is that the 'training dungeon' called the Shard Dungeon is actually a legacy of the Dread War being guarded because it can't be destroyed.  So dangerous is it, that the islands are surrounded by the Silver Veil, a powerful magic barrier that can only be breached using a Ritual taught to at least two guardsmen per team.


----------



## WizarDru (May 7, 2010)

This ones still unfinished.  The southern trading city of Resal, more than once put to the sword and the torch.  One of Berenshar's oldest cities, it is a city built upon the ruins of a city built upon ruins.  It is believed that an ancient city of the fabled first folk, the Aewyn, lies at the very bottom.  The folk of Resal are an unshakable, but often dour sort.  Her old city has walls that have never been breached, but the 'new' city is a jumbled mix of old and new.  Ironically, though located on the Southern Coast (and thus closer to the pole), Resal is the premier trading city, owing to a favorable gulf stream that carries ships practically to her port.  Pirates from the Riftlands, unfortunately, know this as well...and hunters seek out the Stormwrack Corsairs whenever they can.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow.  I guess it's been a while since I've posted any maps to ENWorld.

I should fix that.

For tonights game, a map that PCs have come into:






This map is 2000 years out of date, and most of the land masses here have sung beneath the waves.

They hope to locate the Deep Library.  What they'll find is this guide map:






The corrected version looksl like this:


----------



## tfwoods3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love maps, this is some good stuff.  I like the art in the Temple of Vergan one.


Fantasy Comic!


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 27, 2011)

The holiday season tore our campaign a new one, as we've had to postpone or cancel a host of sessions.  It's made me twitchy, but it's at least given me prep time for upcoming adventures.

Here's a map that I just made on a whim.  I haven't actually decided what to use it for, though I may suggest it for a new location for the players to use as a base at some point.  I hear there's some stronghold rules worth using.

Hence: Castle Larnach (Green Apple Castle).


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 27, 2011)

Next, a couple of selections that I somehow neglected to post from the adventure: "The Tick-Tock War".  The players were tasked with travelling to the town of Geartooth and visit the famed "Clockwork Sage", to discover if he/she had a hand in the construction of dangerous printing press that mass-produced rituals.

Here is one of the maps that was used for that adventure.  After arriving in Geartooth and ascertaining that something was Very Wrong, the players eventually found they'd need to go into the sewers to stop the 'Cog Virus'...a deadly enchantment that was turning all of the towns steam and clockwork automatons into deadly killing machines.  

This led to a battle first with the Clockwork Lumberjack, a giant tree-felling Solo Brute that was an epic battle in the center of town.  This is the battle-map used for the fight:


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 27, 2011)

Once the lumberjack was dealt with, they needed to travel to the sewer system, both to possibly rescue a missing maintenance crew and stop the source of the virus...and evil failed apprentice of the Clockwork Sage who the party would end up taunting mercilessly.

This was the map they were provided:


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 11, 2011)

Another new map.  This time, it's the famed city of Marshfall and it's local environs.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 11, 2011)

And next, the City of MarshFall, itself.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 8, 2012)

I just realized I haven't posted any new maps in AGES.

I'll fix that this week.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 17, 2012)

Tomorrow's game will feature the players leading a pre-emptive strike against a Storm Legion base, known as Doman'Sass or "The House of Little Shadows".  Located amidst The Riftlands, an entire continent that was shattered like a pane of glass from an ancient magical catastrophe.  Visualize Australia if it had broken into hundreds of closely connected islands and you wouldn't be far off.


----------

